# Ultimate Shark Attack



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

I saw this shark stuffed animal and had to get it for Penny, and she absolutely loves it! She carries it around with her everywhere! I just thought it was so appropriate :


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Too cute! It took me awhile and doing some searches to figure out what all of this "shark" talk was about. Kimber takes about 3-4 corrections when he starts trying to chew or bite things he shouldn't and then he remembers. He has a fascination with the flip flops I use to take him out. Even though he knows they are off limits to chew, he'll lay down and and stare at them and get super close without touching just to sniff them. Lol. I am learning quickly just how fast he can go through a stuffed animal toy. Our poor mallard duck didn't last a week. Thankfully, a lady at PetCo showed me their clearance section and I stocked up. Didn't see the shark, though. Will have to keep an eye out for that one. 😊


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma hasn't destroyed her duck yet.... likes my husbands old stinky shoes the best and will carry them. She has an old shirt washed in hot water, shredded into strips, braided and tied into knots to play with. She does very well with Dentasticks. Todays problem seems to be jumping on the coffee table and trying to get food or coffee. We are learning "OFF" today.


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

I love that! I've been too worried about giving Kimber anything clothing or old shoes in case he tried to go after my others. The day I picked him up, he kept nipping at the bows on my flip flops. He ripped one off within a min! Lol. Glad I sew! We are DEF still working on the not jumping on the coffee table or us when we either let him out of the crate or one of us gets home. I have been working on "Wait!" I say it before he can go in or out of the door, before he can get a treat or ice cube, and before I give him his food or water. I make him make good eye contact and then say, "Ok!" And he's been doing so great at it! The hardest part are his little crazy spells. I know he needs to exercise it off, but he's only 9 weeks and not ready for parks yet. :-(


----------

